# 1967 GTO Main Distribution Air Duct



## Hallett Dave (Apr 29, 2016)

Hello,
I am in dire need of a somewhat unmolested 67 GTO Main Distribution Air Duct.

My GTO is a numbers matching 400/Muncie 21/Posi rear with factory air & power steering.

The duct was damaged upon removal by the individual involved with the restoration. 

I did not know this until I finally brought the car home and started finding all the corners that were cut on this restoration.

This individual chose to attempt a repair with duct tape, silicone and electrical tape. Needless to say there is not much air coming out of any of the vents.

When I confronted said individual about all his deficiencies, his reply
was "I did not have the time".

No time! They had my car for over a year.

I have been wanting to go to the shop and beat his ass but at 66 
years old and soon to retire, jail time does not fit my agenda.

Do I remove the duct and attempt a proper repair or keep looking for a non damaged replacement?

I am open to any and all suggestions.

Sorry for the long rant for a newbie but I have waited 49 years for a GTO.

Regards,
Dave


----------



## Goat Roper (Oct 28, 2014)

Hey Dave welcome to the forum!
If you are talking about the plenum (the fiberglass part with the doors in it) that part is made of unobtainium and if you can find one it will also be 50 years old and brittle.
You will need to remove it, repair any broken ears with 2 part epoxy then get some fiberglass cloth and 2 part resin and re glass the whole plenum.
When you go to screw the plenum back onto the metal frame you will want to use rope putty to do the job to seal it back up.
It is best to remove the whole unit and do this repair on the bench and replace the heater core while you have it out.
It is held to the firewall with studs and one of the nuts is behind the passenger side fender well.
There is a dimple there to drill a 1" hole to get a magnetic nut driver on it, if the heater core has been replaced (properly) you might get lucky and have a plug in the hole that has been previously drilled.
I had to do this job on my '67 A/C car because some ham fisted moron took a pair of tin snips to the heater core frame to remove the core from the inside of the car destroying the frame and the plenum in the process.
It is a real bitch to do this job, take pics and mark the hoses, my control was also screwed up and the hoses were all in the wrong places.
I had the whole unit on the bench along with the control and a vacuum pump to test it before I re installed the rebuilt unit.


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

X2....GoatRoper's repair advice will work just fine. You could also try Hemmings motor news, or Bob's, or Frank's Pontiac parts. More time than difficulty if a non AC car. I guess the guy didn't have time to finish your car, but he sure found time to take your money. I would report him to the BBB or Bureau of Auto Repair.


----------



## Pinion head (Jan 3, 2015)

Dave, welcome to the board! To clear this up, do you need:

-the fiberglass AC plenum that Goat Roper has had a problem with finding? (they are out there)
-the long black plastic DUCT that runs the width of the lower dash?

have numerous early AC pieces, including a nice lower DUCT, ship out hard to find parts every week.


----------



## Hallett Dave (Apr 29, 2016)

Pinion head said:


> Dave, welcome to the board! To clear this up, do you need:
> 
> -the fiberglass AC plenum that Goat Roper has had a problem with finding? (they are out there)
> *-the long black plastic DUCT that runs the width of the lower dash?
> ...


This is what I need. The Main distribution duct connects to the A/C Heater box and distributes air to the lap vents from what I can tell without pulling everything apart.
Thank you for the welcome and the reply.:smile3:
Dave


----------



## Pinion head (Jan 3, 2015)

Will be able to get duct out of small partsroom tomorrow and get pics.
Feel free and drop me a PM.


----------



## Hallett Dave (Apr 29, 2016)

I want to thank everyone for your efforts.

I found a Main Distribution Duct Assembly.
Ron at Potomac Classic Pontiac told me it was in excellent condition with just a little paint overspray, probably from a dash paint touch up. 
Paint overspray is an easy fix.

Say good by to the duct tape, silicone and electrical tape failed repair by *Joe* at JMS Racing Engines in El Monte Ca.

Ron still has another duct assembly with a minor chip on one of the pieces which should be able to be easily be repaired if anyone needs it.

Evidently Roger has a lot of A/C Heater duct parts a well. Thanks for getting back to me Roger.

I am sure that I will ask for help in the near future in order to get as much taken care of on my GTO before I retire in 11 months.

Again, thanks for the warm welcome.
HD


----------



## PURMUSL (Apr 30, 2016)

I am also in search of the long plastic duct as well at several other AC parts. Anyone that has one please pm me.

Thanks
Shon


----------



## Hallett Dave (Apr 29, 2016)

PURMUSL said:


> I am also in search of the long plastic duct as well at several other AC parts. Anyone that has one please pm me.
> 
> Thanks
> Shon


Shon,

PM Roger, Pinion Head. He evidently has a very nice Main Distribution Duct assembly as well as other A/C heater associated parts.

Ron @ Potomac Classic Pontiac may still have another Main Distribution Duct assembly.

Good luck Shon and good night all you GOAT herders. 
Dave


----------



## PURMUSL (Apr 30, 2016)

Hallett Dave said:


> Shon,
> 
> PM Roger, Pinion Head. He evidently has a very nice Main Distribution Duct assembly as well as other A/C heater associated parts.
> 
> ...


I tried to PM Pinion Head but his PM inbox was full so it wouldn't go through. If anyone knows how to get ahold of him would you have him PM me?

Thanks everyone!!!
Glad I found this place!

Shon


----------



## Pinion head (Jan 3, 2015)

Cking back in, cleaned out some room in the PM box. Shon, dropping you a PM.


----------



## PURMUSL (Apr 30, 2016)

Pinion head said:


> Cking back in, cleaned out some room in the PM box. Shon, dropping you a PM.


Thanks Pinion head!!!
Sent you back a PM. 

Shon


----------



## Hallett Dave (Apr 29, 2016)

PURMUSL said:


> Thanks Pinion head!!!
> Sent you back a PM.
> 
> Shon


I'm glad this is working out for you Shon.
Dave


----------



## Hallett Dave (Apr 29, 2016)

Shon,
Did you get the piece you needed?
I received the unit from Ron unmolested by UPS.
I just need to clean it up and make sure it doesn't come apart in the seam areas.

I'm asking for any and all input.
I don't think I need to wrap this piece in fiberglass and resin. 
I don' t want to take a chance of changing the clearance tolerances under the dash.

Goat Roper suggested JB weld to strengthen the seams. 
Will Poly Fiberglass Resin eat this old plastic? I know it gets hot and makes a good bond on wood and fiberglass.
I don't want to destroy this nice piece.
Bring it folks and thank you.
Dave


----------



## chuckha62 (Apr 5, 2010)

JB Weld is a great product and as good as anything to repair and strengthen the seams. Honestly though, any good two-part epoxy will work.


----------



## Vic (May 21, 2020)

Hallett Dave said:


> Hello,
> I am in dire need of a somewhat unmolested 67 GTO Main Distribution Air Duct.
> 
> My GTO is a numbers matching 400/Muncie 21/Posi rear with factory air & power steering.
> ...


looks like i have a good 1 phone 202-528-5726


Hallett Dave said:


> Hello,
> I am in dire need of a somewhat unmolested 67 GTO Main Distribution Air Duct.
> 
> My GTO is a numbers matching 400/Muncie 21/Posi rear with factory air & power steering.
> ...


seems like i have 1 phone 202-528-5726


chuckha62 said:


> JB Weld is a great product and as good as anything to repair and strengthen the seams. Honestly though, any good two-part epoxy will work.


i t
t
i think i have 1 phone 202-528-5726


----------



## Vic (May 21, 2020)

Hallett Dave said:


> Hello,
> I am in dire need of a somewhat unmolested 67 GTO Main Distribution Air Duct.
> 
> My GTO is a numbers matching 400/Muncie 21/Posi rear with factory air & power steering.
> ...


i think i have 1 phone 202-528-5726


----------



## Vic (May 21, 2020)

Hallett Dave said:


> This is what I need. The Main distribution duct connects to the A/C Heater box and distributes air to the lap vents from what I can tell without pulling everything apart.
> Thank you for the welcome and the reply.:smile3:
> Dave


i think i have 1. phone 202-528-5726


----------



## Vic (May 21, 2020)

PURMUSL said:


> I am also in search of the long plastic duct as well at several other AC parts. Anyone that has one please pm me.
> 
> Thanks
> Shon


i think i have 1. phone 202-528-5726


----------

